# Bait trick



## edjoebasser (Oct 22, 2005)

go to walmart get a bottle of Lycien amino acid and crunch up 3 tablets and mix it with a very small amount of peanut oil stir until paste

then smear on you walleye offering " soft plastics are best" and you will double your catch!!!!


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

has anyone ever tried this tip before and if you have what do you think, i told my cuz about it and he told me we should try it.. how much do the pills cost. thanks.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

how about stay on top of fish and you will double your catch...have never had a problem catching fish as long as you are on top of them.


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

only trying to better the odds ds.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

and all im saying is stay on top of fish...that will better your odds.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

you can get them at wallyworld for under 3 bucks

I like to mix it with a light oil like canola oil or cod liver oil in warm weather just crunch the tabs into a powder

try this-but do not tell who you are fishing with what you are using

glug you crawlers with the oil but not his

I will promice you will out catch 10-1 easy

one of the active agents in berkley power baits is rumored to be L Lycine

pm me after you try it--heck its less than 3 bucks!

duckslayer prolly doesen't want you to have an edge :wink: right quackers


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

duckslayer,
I'm with you. Actually if I bounce the jig right off their lip it triggers a very agressive bite. :lol: Works 100% every time :lol:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Okay Okay, You guys bring your imitation power bait stuff up to DL for a Saturday. You drill your holes and sit there, I'll move around staying with the fish and at the end of the day we will compare notes.


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

ya thats saying your moving around the lake compared to us, not moving around i don't use vex's or any fancy stuff ds, i was just interested in it and was wondering if anyones ever tried it.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper: Hard to catch fish that arnt there....


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

so what are you trying to say, you like moving permanent houses all day long. cuz i sure don't. im just saying ds, i have never been a fan of bait tricks or powerbait and such items..i was just wondering if other people have tried this and their success, if any. just curious


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

Well , the Pros have all attested to the " power baits " , but that doesn't tell you whether they endorse for the money or if they truly believe . I say it wouldn't hurt to try anything , although I always believed if you imitate or give fish what it actually is that they want to eat you will catch them . Here's some info = = 
http://www.bassfishingnetwork.com/artic ... tants.html
FISH ATTRACTANTS

If that doesn't work . Quit fishing and try this .

http://www.google.com/pagead/iclk?sa=l& ... /index.php
Sex Pheromones That Work?


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey EdJoe , I had to laugh and then came back here . Why didn't you bring you other post - Drawing In Walleye Prey - over here . That truly is a great one !


----------

